# Random car pics!



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I went and watched some racing today. Some inspiration maybe???


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOW. Digging the Monaro GTS, and I'm wondering if the little black thing that looks like a Dart is called a Charger down unda... and I gotta know more about that cool-looking purple Chrysler ute-wagon-delivery-hearse thing. What IS that? From my limited knowledge of the cars of Oz, I can't even guess at a model.

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm with you on the Chrysler, Rick!! That is one cool set of wheels! Thanks for the inspiration Dave! Some pretty wild rides down under!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

WOW great photos! nice cars
what is that mopar midget hearse?


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

It's funny this one also caught my eye for the weird









Oh my did you see the plate?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Wonderful mix of very cool cars, KD! Mighty fine photography, too!! Glad you posted these. I'm sure I'll come back to this thread a few times over the next few days - I see something new each time I run through the pics.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Google is my friend. Chrysler Valiant Panel Van, circa mid '70s...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I was going to post a stupid question...*

But then I realized who posted the pictures and his location...
Doh! :tongue:

Scott


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice pics, and cool rides from down unda.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This one here just takes the cake for me...










I kinda like the rusty stuff.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

NTxSlotCars said:


> This one here just takes the cake for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya know, the more i look at that pic, the more i notice...

Front fender says 454 ci. Hmmm, a Ford with a Chevy motor.

On the door, is that Trailer Trash Auto Repair? And under that, is the state California? Looks like it says Rosamond, CA. Like someone from Oz bought a vintage racer from the States and had it brought down. Cool. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Glad you guys like the pics. You got it Rick! Valiant Panel Van. They are very rare to see. Rick you will also see written on the rear fender of the Falcon "Kiwi shipping". They have been shipping cars to NZ for years! I haven't seen the Falcon before so must be a recent import. 
P.S, These cars are in New Zealand not Australia. Kiwi's that live in Aussie raise the IQ of both countries!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

And also the Dodge Dart was badged as a Valiant here. They just changed the rear panel and the grille!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

California black plates, too!

And there's some sort of Calif-NZ connection... Check out Kiwi Shipping sponsor in Carson, CA...










I love that car, too. I keep coming back to it.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

very cool stuff. thanks for posting the pics and details, kiwi. 

oh, and sorry about that... guess i gotta stop generalizing about everything down under being Australia. i ought to know better too... way back when i got back into the hobby around 2001 or 2002, i traded some Faller stuff with a guy in NZ. still have the couple of Mercedes bodies he sent me.

--rick


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

No worries Rick. Glad you liked the pics!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I spotted the CA black plates right off, but was so mesmerized by all the pics I didn't give it another thought. Awesome bunch of pics Dave!!! That Falcon sure got me thinking about sharpening up my exacto and performing a little surgery on a Dash hood and wheel wells...


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

thanks for the pic Dave. show us more cars or anything you got. lendell


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

kiwidave said:


>


Love this bug with a power plant up front! Basicaly a V8 powered Go Cart in theory.

Bob...Diggin' all the pics...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

kiwidave said:


>


This is cool right here!!! Love the Willys too, although the steering wheel is on the wrong side.  Thanks for the pics KD!!! RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Man.. All cars are SWEET!!!!! I cant wait to take my son to car show.

Wes


----------

